# Human Target premiere postponed



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fox has replaced the new episodes of Human Target scheduled for Fridays with repeats of House, and will air Human Target on Wednesdays...starting in mid-November.

I assume the move has something to do with Lie To Me, originally planned for Wednesdays, being moved to Mondays to replace the now-cancelled Lone Star.

(Presumably, Human Target will move to Fridays sometime in early 2011, when Glee is moved to Wednesdays to make room for American Idol on Tuesdays.)

-- Don


----------



## SorenTodd (May 26, 2009)

> (Presumably, Human Target will move to Fridays sometime in early 2011, when Glee is moved to Wednesdays to make room for American Idol on Tuesdays.)


I sure hope not. Target will probably do okay on Wednesday, but it will crash and burn in the ratings on Friday. I have a feeling that FOX isn't done making schedule changes yet.


----------



## TiVo Steve (Nov 8, 2005)

SorenTodd said:


> I sure hope not. Target will probably do okay on Wednesday, but it will crash and burn in the ratings on Friday. I have a feeling that FOX isn't done making schedule changes yet.


Friday is OK for Smallville and Supernatural. Human Target should be alright in this time spot. Besides, no one can afford to go out on Fridays with the current economy!

BTW, Does anybody even watch "live" TV anymore??? Even Brian Williams (NBC news anchor) said "*don't forget to TiVo us*"...:up::up::up:


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

TiVo Steve said:


> Friday is OK for Smallville and Supernatural. Human Target should be alright in this time spot. Besides, no one can afford to go out on Fridays with the current economy!
> 
> BTW, Does anybody even watch "live" TV anymore??? Even Brian Williams (NBC news anchor) said "*don't forget to TiVo us*"...:up::up::up:


Isn't that the truth?

I do record the news and pundit shows. I don't think I watch any shows live anymore, because I LOVE skipping through commercials!

OOPS! Did I just say that?   LOL!


----------

